

Live From All Things Digital: Gates and Ballmer Preview Windows 7 - markbao
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/27/live-from-all-things-digital-gates-and-ballmer-preview-windows-7/

======
martian
I hope web browsers for Windows 7 will support multi-touch. The richness of
desktop apps is so often quickly lost on the web, and it would be fantastic if
we could be building multi-touch web apps right out of the gate.

